# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  ~ DreamQueen's Dream Journal (with pics) ~

## DreamQueen

Hello and welcome to my Lucid Dream Journal  :smiley: 

Nonlucid dreams = Black
Lucid dreams = Blue
Partially lucid dreams = Dark Blue

I hope you enjoy reading it  ::sunflower::

----------


## DreamQueen

Thursday 18th December, 2008

I had been in a ND (normal nonlucid dream) for ages when I see this kid fall from somewhere high onto the ground in front of me. He is badly hurt and his brother and mum don’t know what to do. I ask his mum if she has any pain relief in her house. She goes and gets her first aid box and I start looking through it. I am specifically looking for Diclofenac (an anti-inflammatory analgesic). I find a bottle that has “diclofenac” written perfectly on the outside. The scenery changes and I am now inside her house. I keep looking through the first aid box and I start to notice it has heaps of items in it that are identical to those in my own first aid box. Then I start finding more and more items which are identical to things I’ve owned in the past. At first I think it is all just a coincidence until I find a unique ballerina brooch identical to one I’d owned when I was about seven years old. I mean, it was getting ridiculous!  ::shock::  I still don't click that it is a dream but think it's a good time to do a RC. I fully expect the test to pass. I am dumbfounded when it fails! So I am now lucid.

I then tell the kid's mother that I'm going off to talk to someone (my lucid goal). She is cool with that so I walk out of the room and see a hallway. As I enter the hallway I remember what DV member WolfeDreamer531 suggested as a dream goal which was to simply stop and “take everything in”  :Good idea:  I do this and it is amazing! (I strongly suggest others try this when lucid!) The clarity increased tenfold and I was blown away by the detail of the hallway. I walk down the hallway and there is a room at the end of it where I see an aquarium full of beautiful fish. The fish float out into the air and start drifting towards me. They are SO BEAUTIFUL!!! I reach out and touch one.

Then I see a closed door and will my beloved D who is deceased to be behind it. I open the door and walk in but the room is completely empty. I am pretty disappointed.  ::cry::  (I am having real trouble summoning this person at the moment. I have succeeded in the past but now I just can’t seem to do it.) 

Anyway, I don't want to waste lucid time trying to think of another way to achieve this. I figure I am better to think it through when awake, so I walk out the back door. Outside is a carnival scene and lots of people everywhere. I see a guy and somehow know he is the brother of a childhood friend of mine named Angela. I start walking along beside him. I haven’t seen Angela for 30 years in RL so just for a laugh I ask her brother “Hey, what’s your sister up to these days?”. He replies “oh her cell phone has been playing up”.

Anyway, we are coming up to this building and I suddenly think that it would be boring to go in there and that I want to do something fun. I decide to do some flying coz I haven't flown for a while and I feel like showing off to everyone and amazing them all. Well, holy cow it is amazing alright! I float up quite high into the air and this GLORIOUS music starts playing. It is orchestral and it is “I dreamed a dream” from the musical “Les Miserables”. I can’t describe how thrilling it felt to be flying high above the carnival below with this tune bellowing out from the heavens. It was one of the most exhilarating experiences in my life. I see a woman wearing a green top walking on the ground and I decide to swoop down from behind her and zoom across in front of her to give her a surprise. As I'm doing this I wake up.

Well… I spent the next four hours completely euphoric. I can't remember ever feeling so happy before. It was bizarre. I have never taken substances ever but it felt like I was on some kind of drug-induced trip. My mood was just so extraordinarily exuberant. I was singing at the top of my lungs and jigging in my car all the way down the freeway to work and singing and dancing in the operating room when we were setting up for the first operation  :Bliss:  I mean, I’m naturally a very happy, high-spirited person but this was off the wall! I swear if I could invent some kind of safe, natural, herbal supplement that induced this feeling I would be a multi BILLIONAIRE.

It was weird because I distinctly noticed myself “come down” from the high at around 10am. However I still remained remarkably happy for the rest of the day. So so strange but so unbelievably cool!

----------


## DreamQueen

Sunday 19th April 2008

Woke up early so did a WILD with the goal of meeting my deceased loved one “D” in a beautiful garden. I successfully enter a dream and find myself on a roller coaster. I am lucid. Immediately I steer my carriage off the rails and fly away to a beautiful garden where I land and get out of the roller coaster car. I will my lovely D to be behind some nearby trees. I walk around the trees and he is there sitting on a park bench. He looks so handsome and healthy. I walk straight over to him, grab hold of him and ask him to tell me something about the future which is my goal question. He looks a bit puzzled so I say again, “tell me something that’s going to happen in the future”. He thinks for a second then says, “Okay. Mum is going to die of Littlepox”.

I then have a FA which is unbelievably realistic and I don’t immediately catch the fact that I’m still dreaming. I had done the WILD with a sleep mask on and it was still on. I lift the mask off my eyes and the room is dark. I sit up in bed thinking how amazing it is that I’ve just succeeded with my lucid goal. I glance briefly to my left and as I look away I realise I've just seen a pink poster of Minnie Mouse on my wardrobe door which I definitely do not have in RL! I realize I must still be dreaming. Then I hear my husband coming into my room so I quickly lie back down, close my eyes and pretend to be asleep. I do this because I’m not sure if it’s him in RL coming through or in my dream and I don’t want to interact. He comes in and shines a torch in my face. I keep my eyes shut. He then leaves. I get up and do some RCs. I try to put my arm through the wall but end up having another FA.

I’m back in bed. I get up and suspect I’m dreaming but before I can do my RCs my husband comes back through. I tell him I’m just sleep walking and to please leave me to it. He leaves. I do my RCs and confirm I’m dreaming. I try to walk through my wall to get back to the garden but I wake up for real.

This is the garden I was in. D was behind the tree...

----------


## DreamQueen

Woke at 3am and did a WBTB at 4am.

Its morning and I go downstairs and discover weve been burgled during the night and the whole of downstairs is trashed. It looks like a bomb has hit it and the TV is gone amongst other things. I call Chris, who comes downstairs, takes a look at the mess then suddenly runs out the front door having spotted the burglar. He catches the burglar who is a big butch lesbian and drags her back into the house. Im so mad I begin fighting her (unbelievably out of character for me). She has a knife. As Im fighting I realize Im dreaming so I grab a knife off the bench and stab her a couple of times, first in the abdomen then in the face. I then think about how unpleasant this is and how it doesnt have to be an unpleasant dream. At this point my sister is now there too. I quickly check my left hand. I have 5 digits but one of them looks funny. I look away and back again and I have lots of fingers.

I then decide to walk out the front door. I have to keep reminding myself that Chris and my sister are only DCs because it feels wrong to leave them alone with a knife-wielding burglar. However I want to go and do my own thing. I walk out the front door and cross the road to the park where I decide to fly. I begin floating upwards but then I look back and the lesbian-burglar has come outside along with my sister, Chris and also my mum. I get the feeling the lesbian-burglar is going to fly after me so I decide to throw the knife into her heart to kill her. I do this with success. I then will her back to life and she is now all healed and a nice person  ::banana:: 

Then me, my sister, my mum, Chris and the now nice lesbian-burglar get into a red car and start to fly. My mum is driving and Im in the passenger seat. We land and are driving along a road which is suddenly blocked by a man in a black car. Mum crashes into the car and shunts it away. Shes about to hit the car again but I tell her to fly over the top of it. She says she doesnt know how so I say Ill make the car fly and I push a button. We take off into the air.

Then I turn to the DCs in the back seat and ask them How did the cosmos originate? At this point my mum butts in and says Oh, can I just ask a quick question first? She then asks how was the recital? Im annoyed by her pointless interruption and start trying to push her out of the car coz she is a distracting DC. Unfortunately before I get my answer I wake up.

----------


## DreamQueen

Tuesday 25th November 2008

After a four month break from LD I decided to get back into it. It took me about three weeks to have my first one but here it is...

I woke up at 5am and attempted WILD. After a while I had a powerful hypnagogic image. I knew I was about to be successful. Sure enough I found myself in a dream although at first I wasn’t lucid. I was in a rocket launching into space. I was thinking about the crew of the Challenger and feeling sad for them.

Next I have landed on a distant planet and am in a the stairwell of a strange building. I see a person asleep on a landing and I creep past him. I go into a room. The door closes loudly behind me. I'm high up in the building. Suddenly I sense the feeling of being in a dream. I check my left hand and it looks almost normal except the fingers are slightly webbed looking. I’m really worried about waking up because I’ve waited to be lucid for three whole weeks so I rub my hands together to stabilise the dream and I look around. The room has a strange feel to it. The lighting is sort of sepia toned. I am strangely alone. I then do a quick levitation to keep busy and prevent waking up. It takes me three attempts to get airborne as the dreamscape is incredibly vivid and because it feels so real it is hard to accept that I will be able to fly. I then float through to the next room looking for D. He is not there.

I decide to go somewhere more interesting so I land and walk back into the first room I was in and I see a dark brown closed wooden door. I will a specific dreamscape to be behind it but instead when I open it I see a tiny balcony overlooking a gothic-style town bathed in eery moonlight.  :vampire:  It was such an amazing dreamscape! Partly what made it so cool was that it was not at all what I had expected to see which made it so much more real.

I walk back into the room then I walk into another room. It’s a bathroom. I see some dolls on a shelf on the wall and their dresses are the most dazzlingly vibrant colours. A deep rich burgundy with lime green polka dots that are almost electric. It is the first time I have seen the “dream colours” I’ve read about so often. Unfortunately I wake up.

I've included a picture. This is what the room looked like. The lighting is identical however there were no bar stools, fridge etc in the room I was in. Click on the pic to enlarge.

----------


## DreamQueen

Friday 28th November, 2008

Woke up at 4.15am and tried to WILD for two and a half hours. Finally I found myself standing in one of the operating theatres at work nonlucid. There is a good looking guy in the room and Im complaining to him how Im not having much luck with my lucid dreaming at the moment. He says is this strange? and pulls out a gun and points it at me. He then says shouldnt you do a reality check? I agree that I should so I look at my hand and realize Im dreaming. Immediately I have a FA but it is really really weird

Im lying in my bed on my side with my eyes shut and my body is vibrating. Suddenly my body starts moving on its own. I think to myself that I must have just caught my body shifting positions which is normal when you sleep. It is the weirdest feeling ever because my body is moving with no conscious control from me. My body turns over and then my legs start lifting in the air. Im thinking hang on theres no way people do this while they sleep. Im wondering what is going on. Suddenly my legs lower down and a troll climbs onto my bed and sits on top of me pinning my arms down. The troll looks like Jabba the Hutt from Starwars. Im finding it hard to breathe. A small dog is running around my head yapping. Im aware now that its an hallucination so Im not concerned. However I am annoyed at the troll for stopping me going and getting on with my dream. I wake up.

Click on the image below to enlarge!

----------


## DreamQueen

Friday 5th December, 2008

Id been dreaming for ages. I'm in a car in the passenger seat at night with mum driving and she asks me to have a look at a road map. We are going to see a show somewhere. I get the map out of the glove box and try to turn on the interior light. It comes on but then fades out. I miss this cue. Then the headlights start fading out and we are left unable to see the road well enough to drive. I still miss the cue. We get to our destination which is a huge white villa. We are running late for the show. Running late is one of my dream signs but I miss it. I need to find a toilet and go looking for one. This is also one of my dream signs but, you guessed it, I miss that too.

Finally I wander out onto a verandah and I think to do a RC because Im in a strange place. About time! I figure there is no way Im dreaming as everything is way too real. As I walk back inside the house I look at my hand and it looks normal. I then pinch my nose and try to breathe through it and I absolutely cannot believe it when I can. Im so astounded that I feel the need to obtain further proof that it really is a dream. I try to float a bit and it kind of works but then the room fades to black. I cant see anything so I quickly put my arms out to the side and spin whilst visualizing the room I was in. My dream stabilizes and Im back in the room. There are some girls there sitting on a couch.

Then I see a red coat draped across an antique armchair. I study it admiring its brilliant rich red colour. Its beautiful. Then I see a full length mirror with a wooden frame hanging on the wall. Im pleased at this because my current dream goal is to really look into a mirror properly. I go over to the mirror and take a gander. My reflection looks completely normal. Im wearing a baby pink cardy and white Capri pants and I actually look pretty, soft and serene. I lean in for a close up and the dream starts to bend. Only it is not the dream that bends it is myself! Yikes! My face becomes hideously deformed. My eyes are half closed and my mouth is distorted  ::o:  I turn away quickly but I wake up.

----------


## DreamQueen

Monday 8th December, 2008

Im in a nonlucid dream standing in the spare bedroom which is dark. I go to turn on my bedroom light and nothing happens. A bulb had blown in there a few days ago in RL and I figure the odds are pretty slim that its happened again. I then have a FA. Im still in the spare room but Im lying in bed with my eyes shut. I do a RC and realize Im dreaming. I open my eyes and get up and it feels so real I have to do another RC.

I try to summon my beloved, deceased D but no luck. I walk through to my bedroom and put on a dressing gown because I feel a bit cold. I then recall my dream goals. First I shout out Cynthia Gonzalez what is minarez? which is an experiment for a DV member. Theres no reply so I shout it again. Theres still no reply so I move on to my next goal which is to put my hand into a mirror.

I walk over to my dresser. I look into the mirror and the image is very clear. Im wearing a black sparkly dress now. I try to put my hand into the mirror. Its tricky. Im pressing my fingertips against the glass and then I feel a tingling sensation and my arm goes in and disappears. I can feel that my arm has gone right through the wall behind the mirror and into the bedroom of the next apartment. I can feel the bedpost of the neighbors bed. I go to put my head through to look but I wake up. 

Probably a good thing I woke up coz they might have been doing the nasty!  ::hump::

----------


## Caradon

Yay you started a journal. ::banana::  I was going to send you a PM asking if you were going to do that. I'm going to catch up on them as I get time. Cool how you started Lucid Dreaming, and your lucky that you found somebody that knew what it is.

The way I started out was similar, only I did not have any naturally. I just wanted to know when I was dreaming and developed my own techniques. Then eventually came across" Exploring The World Of Lucid Dreaming" in  a bookstore. 

Nice picture too! You really are a queen.  :smiley:

----------


## DreamQueen

Thanks Caradon! You're a sweetie  ::smitten:: 

Friday 26th December, 2008

I went to bed but got woken half an hour later by hoons letting off firecrackers. I got up for two hours then went BTB. I fell asleep and started to dream. I’ve been dreaming for a short while... I’m in a building at nighttime with a friend and my mum and we are looking for an auditorium where we are to see a show. We find where we are supposed to be but nobody is there. I check the tickets and I see a date 29 September 2009 written clearly on it. I realize we are there on the wrong day because I know it is 2008. I become aware of an insane old woman sitting in the corner who starts making lunatic ravings at me. For some reason this gets on my nerves and I tell her to stfu. I then notice she is holding a “bone hook” (an instrument we use in the operating room to retract a bone). I decide not to mess with her.

Suddenly I’m standing in a hospital corridor on the phone to my sister. We are having a conversation about some old friend of hers called Natasha. She’s asking me questions about Natasha and I don’t know the answers. My sister gets a bit annoyed and says something to imply I’m not very onto it. I’m getting irritated with her and tell her I can't be expected to know these things about Natasha as I’ve never even met her. Suddenly I’m aware that my deceased relative D (the person I’ve been desperately seeking in my LDs) is in the room behind me in a hospital bed. I tell my sister I’m getting off the phone to go and talk to him. I walk through to the room still holding the phone. I then realize my sister might want to talk to him too so I put the phone back to my ear but I get the ‘call waiting’ tone. As I approach D I realize I’m probably dreaming so I do the nose pinch test and confirm that I’m dreaming. I'm walking over to D to talk to him but he has changed into the rotting corpse of a dead child  :Eek:  I’m feeling very close to waking up. At this point I should really have stabilized the dream but I’m so desperate to see D I start calling out to him and asking him to please come into the room. I turn around towards the door but all I see is a RL male friend of mine only his hair is bright green and his skin looks a funny grey colour. There is a woman with him. He tells me sternly that I need to “get over the tragedy that happened in my life and move on”.

I barge past him and out the door into the corridor where I see  a window. I decide to walk through the glass and fly away from these two DCs who are bothering me. Unfortunately the woman follows me and just as I’m about to hurl myself through the external wall she catches up to me and stabs me in the left eye with a metal letter opener. I don’t feel any pain but am a little horrified at having this thing lodged in my eye. However I know that it’s only a dream and she is just a DC and I'm determined that she is not going to get the better of me so I reach up and yank the letter opener out of my eyeball, toss it aside and say to her “yeah whatever”. Then I see a chance to escape from her because she has gone back into the room to get back up from my friend. I start sneaking down another corridor but wake up.

----------


## Caradon

Wow crazy dream! It's cool you found the person you were looking for, but too bad it had to turn out like that. Maybe next time will be better. Congrats on the way you handled that violent DC situation. That must have  been weird getting stabbed in the eye. I stabbed myself in the stomach once in a Lucid. :tongue2: 

I got Lucid once because of doing a reality check after seeing my Dad who is gone. But I did not end up getting the chance to talk to him.

----------


## yuriythebest

cool LD! hope you get a chance to meet with D again and get the closure you desire.

----------


## DreamQueen

Sunday 28th December, 2008

I went to bed at about 10.30pm. As I was going to sleep I thought about all my dream signs. It was quite hard to stay focused because I kept wanting to think about sex! I fell asleep.

I had been in a ND for ages. I am at work in the operating room only the whole hospital is completely different. Suddenly one of the company reps reports feeling very unwell (company reps are people who come in to help the surgeon and scrub nurse use complicated instruments for major surgery). We put him on a bed and wheel him through to the Recovery Room. He starts vomiting green vomit really severely and super fast.  ::barf::  (My brain got this from a scene in a dvd I watched last night where one of the main characters who was having chemotherapy chundered green vomit all over the kitchen floor. I was so grossed out.) The anaesthesiologist is looking after him and I walk away from the bed thinking I dont want to be the one who disposes of the vomit. I get an image of the vomit and feel queasy. Then I go on a break.

Im walking back from the hospital cafeteria into the lunch room. Im thinking about what a lovely guy the company rep is and how I must make a point of telling him so in case he dies. Then someone comes up to me and tells me that he has just died. I am devastated. I go and sit in the lunch room with another nurse and a patient comes in and asks what all the commotion is. I tell them I cant say due to patient privacy.

So, Im sitting at this table in the staff lunch room with quite a few people and for no reason I find myself performing the nose pinch test. I find I can breathe. The dream is so completely real that I have the following thoughts: _Wtf???  Why can I breathe when this is RL? Is it possible that somehow I've learned to breathe with my nose pinched now? Either that or Im dreaming. Could I really be dreaming right now? Its impossible to believe but I guess Im gonna have to believe it. After all when I can breathe through my pinched nose that always means Im dreaming._ I look at my hand. It looks completely normal except one of my rings is only half visible. I know Im dreaming but am still having a hard time believing it. I try to levitate but nothing happens but I still know its a dream. The man sitting next to me looks like a decent honest guy so I stand up and ask him very earnestly, Is this a dream? He replies yeah, it is. I say thanks Im gonna go and have some fun then.

At this point the dream is unbelievably real. There is practically no distinguishable difference to RL. There is a glass door beside the table that leads outside so I go through it. I see a big square swimming pool not far away and I fly towards it willing a certain person to be there, D. He is not there, as usual. I fly in a big circle above the pool marveling at how my brain is able to provide the view of the pool as I do this. I see a friend of mine in RL, Rosalie standing at the edge of the pool. I then think of a lucid goal which is to fly over a rainbow. I look around but cant see one so I dive into the water. I climb out of the pool and feel a bit cold so I go to put on a bathrobe but then I think how I dont need to feel cold because this is a dream. I then decide to fly straight up into the air really really high as Ive never flown super high. I shoot straight upwards until Im in cloud.  ::flyaway::  Unfortunately due to the the lack of visual stimulus in the clouds I feel the dream fading so I decide to freefall (recommended in Caradons Dream Journal). My brains freefall simulation isnt great but its kind of cool watching the clouds rush past as I drop and at least it stops me from waking up. I land in a new dream still lucid.

Im in a bedroom in a strange house. It is daytime. My parents are through in the dining room. My lucidity has increased and everything in the room is extremely realistic and detailed. I marvel at how Im basically _completely_ awake in my sleep!  ::wtf2::  The dream feels incredibly stable and I don't feel any risk of waking up. In fact at this point I have an interesting lucid thought. As I stand there, I wonder what time it is in RL. I have absolutely no idea and I realise that there is absolutely _no way_ I can find out. I find this quite intriguing. I'm completely cut off from the real world. Of course I know I could just wake up but as if I'm gonna waste a LD just to find out the freakin time lol!

Anyway, the room Im in is a bit messy with my clothes and unmade bed etc and I dont have any pressing lucid goals so I decide to just carry out some daily activities. I look at my feet. Im barefoot and my feet look completely normal. I cant believe how normal everything looks and feels. I start folding some clothes for a while. Then the phone rings and I hear my dad answer it. I hear him taking down a phone number and realize its my RL ex-boyfriend, Rob. Im thinking how I should be going off doing something exciting but the messy room is bugging me and I feel the need to finish tidying it before I leave. I keep folding my clothes marveling at how detailed and accurate it is right down to the 4 buttons on my cardigan sleeve Suddenly I woke up. The time is 5.45am! Total lucid time was about 8 minutes.

----------


## yuriythebest

> The man sitting next to me looks like a decent honest guy so I stand up and ask him very earnestly, Is this a dream? He replies yeah, it is. I say thanks Im gonna go and have some fun then.



loool!! lucky you!  I once had a childhood dream where I asked some random rude DC who for some reason was in my house if it was a dream and he said something like "no of course not are you stupid or something?"  - could have been an opportunity for an early LD.

----------


## DreamQueen

Sadly no LD last night because my dinner guests stayed so late that I missed out on my REM time! Boo hoo  ::cry::  However, when I woke up in the morning I did a WBTB then a WILD and had a 10 second FA.  Pretty desperate to be counting that!  :wink2: 

Incidently, I bought "The Matrix" on dvd today and watched it. I love this movie, especially Keanu Reeves  ::smitten::  

Oh yea baby!  :drool:

----------


## maxy126

hey i enjoyed reading ure DJ do u have alot of Almost lucid dreams? cuz ive had about 6 this month and its really bugging me im soo closee...

----------


## DreamQueen

> hey i enjoyed reading ure DJ do u have alot of Almost lucid dreams? cuz ive had about 6 this month and its really bugging me im soo closee...



Hmm.. yeah occasionally I'll be in a state where I'm vaguely aware that what is happening is only a dream but I don't become lucid from it because the thought is only at the back of my mind. It's kind of like when you leave to go on holiday and a tiny voice tells you you've forgotten to pack something but you're not sure what it is. You just get a nagging feeling you've left something behind. Sometimes I'll be dreaming and I'll have a similar feeling that says "don't worry this is not _really_ happening". It is a bit frustrating when I wake up.

Just keep putting in the groundwork and you will have one. I suggest you re-read this tutorial page http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=1518 and _really apply_ yourself to the tasks. It takes a fair amount of conscious effort and discipline but the rewards are soooooo worth it once you start having LDs!  ::banana::

----------


## DreamQueen

Well last night my subconscious threw me every LD cue imaginable but my dumb consciousness just didn't latch on  ::imslow:: 

First I just want to mention that yesterday in RL my vacuum cleaner broke while I was using it and I spent ages trying to get it going and didn't once think to do a RC. How useless is _that??_ (For any newbies reading this: appliance malfunction is the most classic dream sign of all.)

Anyway, we had a heatwave yesterday in RL and my bedroom was stiffling hot, hence I spent the entire night with the covers off drifting in and out of scattered sleep and delerious dreams. Before going to bed I had set up a fan oscillating beside my bed to try and cool the room down and as I lay there studiously thinking about my dream signs I thought to myself "it's possible that this fan blowing over my body will cause me to have a dream featuring wind so I must be on the look out for that". Sure enough, I did. However it was early in the night and as soon as I noticed the wind theme I woke up.

At one point I dreamed of briefly seeing someone I hadn't seen for ages (one of my dream signs) and then as soon as they left I had a FA and thought "damn I missed that cue to do a RC".

But the worst was when I had a FA during which my husband comes into the bedroom with a bag of microwave rice and is carelessly spilling it all over the floor. I tell him to be careful because the vacuum cleaner broke yesterday. I then have another FA and I start telling my husband about me dreaming about him with the rice and how I missed the cue that I was dreaming. Doh!

However, I did have some very interesting HH! I had to get up to go to the loo at about 4am so I attempted a WILD. It went well even though it didn't get me into a full blown LD. I had some wicked auditory hallucinations of a guy I know from the dance studio in RL yabbering away ninety to the dozen. As I lay there listening I was amused by how weird and real it sounded and I figured that he was probably featuring because someone mentioned his name to me yesterday. I also got hurled around in my bed by some unknown force. This has happened to me once before so I knew what was going on but it still feels pretty creepy! Had a few vibrations too.

All in all it was a very entertaining night even though I didn't get a proper LD from it. Although at one point I was lucid enough to turn and chase a guy who was stalking me in a deserted carpark lol!  ::goodjob::

----------


## yuriythebest

> Well last night my subconscious threw me every LD cue imaginable but my dumb consciousness just didn't latch on



hi DQ! I hear you about missing obvious dreamsigns. Yesterday I had a dream where I was flying over my city (everything was very detailed and beautiful)- flying is my main dreamsign- so I did a nose RC but couldn't breath through my nose and just assumed it was one of my "regular" flights and didn't gain lucidity- later was hit and killed by a tram. Full story in my DJ.  Cheers!

----------


## maxy126

lol thx for u advice btw i had an ld last night i missed a sign and said shit i cudda been lucid and then i just thought why not do a RC now and i did and i searched for my DG but failed lol must try again tonight

----------


## DreamQueen

The girlies will love this one! I woke up at 7am having missed a few vital dreamsigns and not having had anything close to a LD. So I got up and went to the loo thinking how I might have to give up on LDing altogether. I had a drink of water and decided that I'm going to WILD if it's the last thing I do! I grabbed my sleep mask, told hubby not to disturb me if he values his life and went BTB and attempt WILD!  :Off to Bed: 

Suddenly I am sitting on a couch beside my sister feeling like I just woke up from a nap. She turns and asks me "Hey, where did you get your nails from?" (I have never worn false nails in my entire life but not only that, my sister would never ask me about my nails - she's a total feminist!). I think, 'that's weird' and do a reality check. Bingo! I'm immediately lucid. I stand up, turn to my sister and say "thanks R!" I then tell her I'm going to summon our late brother, D who was killed in an accident a few years ago but then I feel the dream fading and I don't manage to stabilise it. I have a brief awakening then fall back into a new nonlucid dream...

I'm in an airport departure lounge. I'm walking around looking for a spare seat. I see a young man who looks a bit like my brother. It is a consistent lucid goal of mine to meet my brother in my lucid dreams. Suddenly I realise I'm dreaming again. As I look at the guy he morphs into my brother. Upon seeing him I am overwhelmed with love and emotion. He looks so handsome. (My brother was incredibly good looking and he was also one of the most intelligent and kind-hearted human beings I've ever known on this earth.) I walk over to him and hug him. He is wearing a blue and white striped shirt. I ask him my Lucid Goal Question, "Was I a good sister to you?" only the word 'you' comes out as 'do'. He teases me and repeats, "was I a good sister to _do?_". I ask him again. He then gives me a look that says 'you don't need to ask' and telepathically affirms that we had a wonderful relationship and of course I was a good sister. Suddenly my husband is there too. I introduce my brother and my husband who, sadly, never met in RL. They shake hands and I am overwhelmed and start crying. 

Then I say to them "If we just stand here I'm going to wake up, so let's go and ride on top of a jet as it takes off". (I think I must have got this idea from Yurithebest's Dream Journal!) They both know we are in a dream and so don't have a problem with this 'impossible' suggestion! I then look through a big glass window and see a huge US fighter jet taxiing onto the runway. I run over to the large window and my brother and husband follow. There are of course no doors and or windows that open as it's a secure airport lounge so I shout "just jump through the glass!" I then hurl myself at the glass but I just smack into it! "That's crap" I say and try putting my arm through. My hand just hits the glass. I push hard but it won't go through. I try and will myself to push my hand through. I've walked through walls lots of times in my LDs, but this time it doesn't work. Just resistance! My bro and hub are putting their arms through successfully. About four other people come along and put their arms through the glass, but I can't. I'm kind of amused at this and am wondering why my lucid powers are so useless all of a sudden.

Then I DEILD.

I re-enter the same dream, still lucid. It's just me and my husband, C present. I tell him I have to put my arm through some glass to prove to myself that I can do it. He finds a window and says "here's a window". I go over to it. C puts his hand through and says to me, "Come on, you can do it. There is no spoon." I concentrate hard and my arm goes through the glass beautifully! I do this a couple more times then I turn to a DC who is standing nearby and say to him, "Hey watch this!" I put my arm through again then ask him, "Have you ever seen anybody do that before?" He looks thoughtful then replies, "Yeah, once in Rotorua". I jokingly call him a smart arse then walk off. I turn back to check if C is following. He is, but he is now wearing a fancy pilot uniform! He looks amazingly handsome. I laugh at him because I know he's changed his clothes to amuse me. He has a twinkle in his eye. I automatically know what he's thinking. I say, "Oh you gotta do it!". He replies "Just give me a second". He adjusts his cap and then the music from the final scene of 'An Officer and a Gentleman' starts playing! He comes over and sweeps me off my feet into his arms and starts walking across the airport with me. People are clapping and cheering. It's just like the movie! _Love lift us up where we belong, where the eagles fly on a mountain high, love makes us act like we are fools..._ It's amazing and exhilarating and hilarious and unexpected all at once. I love how the dream surprised me. I woke up elated!

----------


## DreamQueen

Unfortunately last night I was in a life or death situation and this interferred with my lucidity. Here is my dream...

I am at work in the operating room. We are operating on someone I know, M. She is on the table having been anaesthetised when she starts crashing. Very quickly she arrests. It is unusual for a patient to have a cardiac arrest where I work so I do a quick RC. I pinch my nose and find I can breathe. I am very confused by my ability to breathe because I am completely believing it's not a dream and is in fact RL. Unfortunately I am unable to perform any back-up RCs because the patient is in cardiac arrest and I can't risk being wrong.

(I mean, can you imagine the newspaper headlines if somehow I was wrong about it being a dream? _Nurse walks away as patient suffers cardiac arrest because she thinks it's a dream._ Or... _Nurse seen jumping around the room and punching the wall as patient lies dying on operating table._)

The dream continued and I felt I had no choice but to assume it was real. Everything was so 'normal'. The anaesthetist was drawing up drugs, the monitor was alarming etc etc. So I carried on trying to save the patient. Then the anaesthetist called it (this means she's dead). I couldn't believe how quickly he'd given up. I did another nose pinch test but refused to believe I was dreaming. What an idiot!  ::hrm:: 

When I woke up I was so bummed out!

----------


## yuriythebest

it happens- use it as training  rather than letting it discourage you- think of steps you could have taken to gain lucidity- what RC's would have been best for that situation?   For instance I'm no healer but those medicine bottle thingies have labels right- you could try doing a text RC on one of them next time, or try levitating. Cheers!

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on getting to talk to your brother. That was  a nice dream. Sorry to hear about what happened to him!  

 ::lol::  at all the DC's putting there arms through the glass and you can't. At least you eventually did it. I'm actually trying planning to try pushing my hand through a wall one of these times soon.  I often push my finger through my hand as an RC and I want to to try doing the same thing with a wall.

And those WILD's. I  have trouble staying in them too, but I Keep getting better at it little by little. It's easy for me to WILD into a scene, I just can't stay in them long. I did it several times this morning, and had one that was nearly countable. I'll probably post that one in my journal later.

I can see how that last dream could have been a difficult situation to be in.
I hate when I don't believe my nose RC's. One thing to try and remember. (Like Laberge mentions in his book.) If you find yourself seriously wondering if your dreaming... You probably are.   :smiley:   I've only remembered that once in a dream.

----------


## DreamQueen

Thanks guys! Oh I forgot to mention that during the dream I did actually do one back-up RC which was to look at my hand and ring. Well they both looked _completely_ normal, right down to the 6 tiny prongs on my diamond solitaire. I was so convinced it was RL. My ring looked perfect. Dammit!!!

So yesterday I must have done about 50 RCs (I'm getting so good at thinking to do them) and every time I did one I stopped and repeated aloud "if I was able to breathe through my nose then it means I'm definitely dreaming no matter how real it seems". I really hope it sinks in.

Did a wonderful WILD this morning into some beautiful dream scenes but each only last about 2-3 seconds. Such a shame. Hopefully will do better tonight!

----------


## DreamQueen

Tuesday 4th May 2010

 :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  I had a random DILD last night! I had been dreaming nonlucidly I was with a friend, D. He was planning a party and we'd found a really good location for it. We were outdoors in a big field. There was a spa pool nearby. I was trying to photograph it with my Canon SX110. There was a cute cat there too which I was trying to get in the picture. The camera was working normally although I was having trouble getting a good composition.

Next I was in a room at a party. I don't know what made me do it, I think I may have been thinking about lucid dreaming, but suddenly I reached up and did the nose pinch test. I could breathe! I wasn't actually that surprised because I'm so used to being lucid nowadays, but it was still a cool experience as I realized as I was breathing and therefore dreaming. I felt my conscious awareness level increase. I walked over to a couple of girls and asked one of them what her name was. She looked a little surprised and said it was Melissa. I introduced myself and started chatting to the girls. I asked the other one a question (I can't remember what) and she looked a bit hesitant so I said it's okay this is just dream. Look! Then I lifted my top and flashed my bra to a whole lot of guys.

I turned back and continued talking to the girls. I had had a discussion with a friend IRL who is also a lucid dreamer about how it would be good to practice socialising and approaching people in a lucid dream, so I guess that's why I found myself doing this. Then suddenly I remembered that I had some lucid goals I should be getting on with. The first was my regular goal to look at what I was wearing. I glanced down and saw I was wearing a dress. I had a false memory of having bought this dress the day before in waking life so I didn't pay much attention to it. I incorrectly believed I was going to have the dress when I awoke.

I then remembered two other lucid goals  to walk into a mirror, and to look at the photos of my brother which I'd put into my locket recently. I turned and looked around the room. There was a full length mirror on the wall. As I walked over to it, I reached up to my neck and sure enough I felt the beautiful silver locket which I have started wearing recently in waking life. As I had planned while I was awake, I didn't bother wasting time undoing the clasp but instead I just jerked the locket downwards breaking the chain. It was a good feeling knowing my physical locket was safely on my dresser. In the dream, my locket looked exactly as it does in the waking world. I opened it and looked inside. The two photos were black and white as they should be, but my brother looked really different in both pictures. His hair was dark and in a bowl cut. I stood there looking for a few seconds pondering this and wondering how well these pictures would work for trying to make them become my brother, then I awoke.

----------


## DreamQueen

:smiley:  Not a particularly great lucid, but better than nothing I suppose. It was short and not very vivid. Still, I'm not complaining! I went to bed at around 11pm and woke up at 5.20am with below average recall of one single dream that wasn't very vivid or interesting. I got up and checked my emails then attempted MILD. I made a good effort but I found I kept napping for short, dreamless periods. Finally I had a couple of short, scanty nonlucids.

I then found myself sitting at a kitchen table in a random house. My husband C was standing in the kitchen and he was saying something about a clock I'd bought recently (which I hadn't actually bought in waking life) and how it wasn't keeping the correct time. He wasn't making a whole lot of sense and this annoyed me slightly. I recognized this to be a dream cue and so did a reality test. I looked at my digital watch and the numbers were going mental. It wasn't even my proper LED watch. The numbers were just ordinary black ones. I showed C and said “look hun, this is what numbers look like in a dream”. I knew he was a DC but I just wanted to show him.

Then I remembered one of my lucid goals which is to walk into a mirror. I stood up and turned around and there was a large rectangular mirror on the far side of the living room. I walked towards it. C followed me but he had no reflection in the mirror. I only knew he was behind me because I could hear him. When I reached the mirror I put my hands out in front of me and walked into it. C followed me in but was still invisible. My watch, bracelet and wedding rings all disappeared. I didn't get a chance to do anything else as I then woke up.

----------


## DreamQueen

I just had a pretty cool lucid dream. I decided yesterday that I was definitely going to have a lucid that night after reading what Moonbeam did in one of her lucid dreams, which was to lie down and 'oob' out of her body giving herself a dream-real body and a dream-dream body! Before going to bed I wrote a list of lucid goals. Moonbeam's OOB experience was second on the list as TK kept getting bumped out of first position and I had been wanting to try it for absolutely ages. I also felt that OOBing might possibly wake me up so it would be best to achieve something else first before attempting it. I tried to stay up as late as I could and ended up falling asleep around 11pm sitting up in bed with my reading lamp on. Woke up, went to sleep again, woke up, turned the lamp off and drifted off. I awoke at 3am with recall but was too lazy to get out of bed immediately and before I knew it I'd fallen back asleep. I awoke again at 6am with reasonable recall and forced myself up for twenty minutes. I then attempted MILD but was concerned I'd used up all my dreaming. I hadn't...

I'm dreaming nonlucidly I'm at a table in the tearoom of an office building. I have a large, full bottle of hand sanitiser beside me but the plastic pump has broken so I unscrew it and get up and go put it in the trash. I sit down again and immediately realise I will now be unable to transport the rest of the sanitiser. So I get up again and get the lid off a bottle of something else sitting on the bench and luckily it fits onto the sanitiser bottle. On sitting down again I notice I don't have any cuttlery so I get up again and get some. I get back to the table and sit down only to discover someone has taken the plate away which I was planning to put my lunch on. I stand up to get another plate feeling a bit exasperated by this stage and thinking how this is proving to be a ridiculously disruptive lunch. I decide to do a reality test.

I push the button on my LED watch. The table is now outdoors on a roadside and I am now crossing the road. I don't notice this change in environment. My watch functions pretty normally. The numbers are stable. But suddenly it occurs to me that so often these days I'm dreaming and I have a hunch that I just might be dreaming right now. By now I've walked into a convenience store. There are people in there and everything seems normal but despite it having been part of my reality test routine for months now I don't ask myself where I am. However, luckily I do the nose pinch test which is the third part of my reality test routine. I can breathe. I decide in the affirmative that I'm dreaming.

So, I look around and see a whole load of chocolate bars all in a row on a shelf. Everything looks so real. There are heaps of different types of bars and I decide to try my TK with a Moro Bar. But then I decide to show off to everyone in the store so I look for an item that is larger and further away for more effect. I spy a large bag of potato crisps on a shelf on the other side of the store. So I shout out in a big loud voice I feel like that bag of crisps! As I shout I lift my arm and make a big sweeping motion pointing to the crisps. By now a few DC's have noticed me and are standing watching. I'm trying to draw as much attention to myself as possible. Yes I shout, I want that bag OF CRISPS! As I say the word 'crisps' I will the bag to lift off the shelf. Nothing happens so I try again. See that bag of crisps? I shout loudly, well I WANT IT! Again I try to will the bag of crisps to levitate into the air. I visualize it happening as hard as I can but the bag doesn't move in the slightest.

 :Uhm:  I started to wonder if I really am dreaming or if, like an idiot, I'm trying to perform telekinesis in the waking reality. I quickly do the nose pinch test and can breathe. I then decide to do some floating in order to save face and in order to prove to myself once and for all that this is definitely a dream. So I shout look at this then! and float up to the ceiling. By now most of the DC's have dispersed save for one small kid who watches me with a bored expression while his parents pay for their groceries. As I float down I feel the dream start to fade. I try to land as quickly as I can so that I'll be able to feel something solid but the scene is vanishing. I begin rubbing my hands together and next thing I'm lying in bed rubbing my hands together. It feels so real that I wonder if I'm actually really rubbing my physical hands together. 

A few seconds later I'm back on the same street only I'm on the other side of the road at the entrance of another shop, nonlucid. Immediately I notice a cellphone on the ground with a novelty fabric cover on it. The cover is black and in the shape of a spider complete with six woven spider legs hanging off it. I realise I'm probably still dreaming. I then see my husband inside the shop and I call out to him honey, we're dreaming. I walk into the shop pushing the button on my watch. The display is again pretty normal. A male DC standing nearby peers over interested to see my watch. I do the nose pinch test and confirm I'm definitely dreaming. My husband walks out of the shop and I'm about to follow him but first I quickly lift up my T-shirt to flash the male DC. Conveniently I have no bra on so I am showing him my bare breasts. For added shock value I step forward and press them into his face. Big mistake. He starts rubbing and kissing them and we end up having sex in the back corner of the shop. It lasts for about five minutes and is absolutely amazing  definitely the best lucid sex I've ever had, but I'd still rather have been achieving my lucid goals. It was the last lucid activity I did before waking.

So, tonight I will try and achieve Moonbeams's Dream OOBing!

----------


## DreamQueen

I went to bed at 11:45pm priming to awaken at 5am. I awoke at 4:15am. I got up and went BTB at 5am. I lay on my back and primed for a MILD for about half an hour (I had to prime for a bit longer than normal as I wasn't quite as well focused as usual) then turned onto my side and went to sleep using the counting method.

I dreamed nonlucidly but not terribly much. I dreamed something about trying to go to sleep somewhere and a small kid kept disturbing me. Then I either had a FA or a real one (I'll never know) but I was thinking how odd it was that I hadn't had a lucid dream since I'd done my usual routine. I was really disappointed. I then either fell back asleep or continued dreaming...

I'm in a bedroom and one of the orderlies from work brings in a box of food which is my lunch. I start eating it. Then he brings in some more food for himself and I'm wondering who has paid for this food. Then I've finished my lunch and I'm looking in the drawers of the furniture for my dslr camera. I'm concerned I may have lost it but then I find it.

Then I'm driving along in a car with my husband C and some random woman and we pass a big warehouse and the woman says she wants to go in and buy some of the stock in there to start her own business with. So we go inside the warehouse and wait while this woman talks to the businessman in there. Next thing they have done a deal and it transpires that his business is food. So, since she is a new customer of his, the businessman lays out a table full of beautiful Asian food as a welcoming gesture. My entire extended family are now with us and we sit down to this banquet. I'm eating and although I can't taste anything I don't notice this, I just 'know' I am really enjoying it. I think about ordering some of his food myself on a regular basis since it's so nice and also very healthy.

Some of the family members have gone outside to eat and C and I decide to join them. We take our plates and go outside. We see a big paddock. It is a pleasant day. We go over to where a couple of family members are sitting on a small mound just behind a fence. They have their plates on the top of the fence. We do the same with our plates, then sit down and continue eating. Some of the younger family members are playing in the paddock.

Beside the paddock is a steep hill. I look up to the top of this hill and see a big truck with it's back wheels propped up over a fence. There's a sign advertising 'Transportation of less than 2 tons. Enquire within'. I keep eating. Then I notice at the foot of the hill there's a big huge black bull with its hooves up on a fence. The bull is really scary looking and is the biggest bull I've ever seen in my life.

I watch the bull for a bit as I continue to eat my meal. Then I realize with alarm that the bull is not actually segregated from our family by any fences. I mention this to my husband and then with growing horror I watch as it starts ambling over towards us. The guys around me say it should be alright so long as we don't antagonize it. We continue eating but I'm very nervous. The bull wanders right past us and stands nearby. I'm trying to just ignore it but every time it moves I get quite anxious. Finally I ask C if we can go inside. He agrees. We stand up and go back into the warehouse/factory.

Next thing one of the family members rushes in and says that Helen has been injured by the bull. Helen is my 17 year old niece. I walk outside and see my 14 year old niece, Elise, dragging Helen's body along the ground by the feet. Helen is face down and she is leaving a trail of saliva. I decide to do a reality test.

I push the button on my LED watch and the numbers come up but they're going mental. All sorts of weird heiraglyphics are scrolling across the screen. They're even upside down. I'm thinking _'hmmm, hold on a second, is this a new programme on my watch? Surely it's not meant to do that. No, the numbers definitely shouldn't be upside down.'_ I then do the nose pinch test and I can breathe. I turn to my mum who has now come outside too and say “mum, this is a dream”. She replies “no it isn't”. I'm thinking _'I can breathe. This must be a dream.'_

At this point Elise reaches the door to the warehouse so I open it for her so she can drag Helen inside. I'm quite happy playing along with the story for a second as I'm thinking of going and confronting the bull and I want to make sure the scene doesn't change and that the bull doesn't 'escape' due to me entering a new dream. But mum is still saying it's not a dream and this starts to give me doubts since everything does seem so real. I see a platform that is about waist height so I attempt to jump onto it knowing that in the waking reality there's no way I'd be able to jump that high. I manage this. From up on the platform I turn to mum and ask “still think it isn't a dream?” She looks a bit embarrassed. I jump back down to the ground but then I decide it wasn't quite high enough to prove absolutely unequivocally that it is a dream, so spotting an even higher platform (about shoulder height) I decide that if I can jump onto that then it absolutely must be a dream. (I did not want to completely fly or float as I knew I would most likely lose the dream I was in.) So I jump up onto the high platform. I now know that my mum is wrong and it absolutely has to be a dream. I say to mum “believe it now?” I jump off the platform and float gently down to the ground. Then, in a manner similar to Arnold Schwarzenegger's famous line from 'The Teminator', “I'll be back”, I  state determinedly and categorically, “I'm going to go and confront the bull”.

I turn and begin walking across the field towards the bull - without a plan. As I get near the bull I realise that since my TK powers haven't exactly proven to be Olympic class recently, I'd better exercise a little caution as my dream control is definitely still in the novice category. The bull starts coming towards me. In my mind I'm thinking of the scene in 'Alice in Wonderland' where Alice turns to face the Bandersnatch and repeats “it's only a dream, it can't hurt me, it can't hurt me” and I find myself repeating the same words to myself silently. The bull is getting closer. I stop and quickly do another nose pinch test. I can breathe. I call out in a warning tone “don't scare me, because I'm not actually scared of you!” Then I ask “who are you?” The bull walks right up to me and gives me a long stupid answer  “I'm the husband of the dead woman on the floor of the bathroom”. I say “why do you hurt people?” in a challenging way. The bull replies “you'd better watch out or I'll tie you up”, to which I say “I'm not scared of you. You'd better come up with something more scary than that”. The bull then says “I like to tie girls up and paint their faces. I'm going to tie you up and paint an orange mustache on you”. I reply that this doesn't sound very scary and the bull tells me that whenever he paints a girl's face their husband leaves them. I'm thinking that this is pretty lame and that I had been hoping for a good excuse to deal to this bull using superpowers. So in an effort to goad the bull into doing something menacing I say “fuck you” Then I wake up. 

I actually really enjoyed engaging in the dream rather than just going off to do my own thing like I usually do.

----------

